# Harbor Freight Ice Melt



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Was in Harbor Freight, they had Halite rock salt 50# bag $7.99. What a deal


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bike5200;635102 said:


> Was in Harbor Freight, they had Halite rock salt 50# bag $7.99. What a deal


kinda pricy


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

bike5200;635102 said:


> Was in Harbor Freight, they had Halite rock salt 50# bag $7.99. What a deal


Sarcasm?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;635104 said:


> Sarcasm?


i hope so


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Plus $10.99 a bag for shipping!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grampa Plow;635135 said:


> Plus $10.99 a bag for shipping!


i would assume the OP meant at the store


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Imported salt from china ...................interesting
I wonder if it came by barge like the other guys are trying to sell on here


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

cretebaby;635103 said:


> kinda pricy


About $3.00 more then I paid per bag.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

hydro_37;635792 said:


> About $3.00 more then I paid per bag.


About $5.00 more a bag than I paid


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

bike5200;635102 said:


> Was in Harbor Freight, they had Halite rock salt 50# bag $7.99. What a deal


Was in Home Depot today, they were selling the same stuff $5.97 a bag. Appeared to be last years stock though.


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

How much do you guys pay for salt in bags I had to pay 8.25 a bag and thought that was a deal around here thay are 50 lbs bgs is that a lot cause I am going to charge $1 a pound when i spread it on my drives


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

under $4


----------



## mike d (Nov 15, 2008)

we pay $3.50


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

if you going to throw price out you might as well be useful and say if that price was delivered or picked up and if it was a quantity purchase (had to buy 16 pallets), plus don't include tax. It has to be 50lb'ers and plain old rock salt, not landscapers choice or other blends.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the whole thread has been about halite

pallet pick up or a semi delivered


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

anolke;636511 said:


> How much do you guys pay for salt in bags I had to pay 8.25 a bag and thought that was a deal around here thay are 50 lbs bgs is that a lot cause I am going to charge $1 a pound when i spread it on my drives


wish i could charge $1 per lb


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Superior L & L;636598 said:


> wish i could charge $1 per lb


thats what i was thinking but its probably only one bag or less per drive


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cretebaby;636600 said:


> thats what i was thinking but its probably only one bag or less per drive


Thats what i was thinking but i want to put TONS down and charge that LOL xysport


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

anolke;636511 said:


> How much do you guys pay for salt in bags I had to pay 8.25 a bag and thought that was a deal around here thay are 50 lbs bgs is that a lot cause I am going to charge $1 a pound when i spread it on my drives


under $4.00


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Superior L & L;636672 said:


> Thats what i was thinking but i want to put TONS down and charge that LOL xysport


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I love some of these members, 14 repleys from top down that just have to put their 2 cents and be buts about it, you ain't got any thing use full to say then do"nt if people wanted to now about delivered price they would have asked and we all now are own taxes, hate to be married to you!

This is to be a helpful website not spiatful


----------



## mike d (Nov 15, 2008)

3.50 per bag 17 skids if you order it that way theres no charge for delivery and they bring a piggy back and stack it for you 50# bags of halite


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

littleo92;636898 said:


> I love some of these members, 14 repleys from top down that just have to put their 2 cents and be buts about it, you ain't got any thing use full to say then do"nt if people wanted to now about delivered price they would have asked and we all now are own taxes, hate to be married to you!
> 
> This is to be a helpful website not spiatful


what exactly is your point


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

littleo92;636898 said:


> I love some of these members, 14 repleys from top down that just have to put their 2 cents and be buts about it, you ain't got any thing use full to say then do"nt if people wanted to now about delivered price they would have asked and we all now are own taxes, hate to be married to you!
> 
> This is to be a helpful website not spiatful


And just HOW helpful was your post????


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I guess i have a lot to learn this winter like how much salt it is going to take per drive cause i was only thinking like maybe 10lbs or so. I may have to change my price cause people will not like to pay me $50 for de-iceing there drive.Also I only bought one pallet and I had to go get it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

anolke;639095 said:


> Well I guess i have a lot to learn this winter like how much salt it is going to take per drive cause i was only thinking like maybe 10lbs or so. I may have to change my price cause people will not like to pay me $50 for de-iceing there drive.Also I only bought one pallet and I had to go get it.


i would charge them a flat rate skip the per pound thing


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

that sounds like a good idea cause then If all i did was lay ice melt then my tripe charge could be covered to, thanks for the thought


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*what?!*



cretebaby;636566 said:


> the whole thread has been about halite
> ....I made that comment because sometimes people don't pay attention to the whole thread, and this way you have all the info to make an informed decision





littleo92;636898 said:


> ....you ain't got any thing use full to say then do"nt if people wanted to now about delivered price they would have asked and we all now are own taxes, hate to be married to you!
> 
> This is to be a helpful website not spiatful


 I truelly hope that comment was not intended towards me. I have been posting and replying in a helpful mannor since 2004, and my suggestion that people give specifics so prices can be compared cannot be anything BUT useful. as to the last remark made, even if you weren't talking about me, listen to your own 'advice' - _helpful not spiteful_ :salute:

sorry bike5200 for getting OT


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

anolke;639095 said:


> Well I guess i have a lot to learn this winter like how much salt it is going to take per drive cause i was only thinking like maybe 10lbs or so. I may have to change my price cause people will not like to pay me $50 for de-iceing there drive.Also I only bought one pallet and I had to go get it.


Wow.....you have customers that want their drive salted? I have only once salted a drive and that was after a huge ice storm and it was just one driveway.
Great that you will pick up some extra income from the salting. payup
Price it per-time and you will ome out better I would think.


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

Well here in Missouri we get just as much ice as we do snow. about 2 yrs ago we got 4"of stright ice and that sucked for everybody.


----------

